#ubuntu-ec2 2009-11-17
<smoser> Hey all, In 1 hour and 10 minutes (10:00 US/Central), there is an "EC2 Round table" at UDS.  Remote participation is possible and encouraged.  Please feel free to join.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L/RemoteParticipation .  See the schedule at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/2009-11-17/
<smoser> To join the the discussion, join irc #ubuntu-uds-lonestar3 . you can listen at http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/lonestar3.ogg.m3u
<smoser> aparently i'm not able to read a schedule. that session starts now. please join1
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-11-18
<selinuxium> Hi all, anyone about?
<selinuxium> Is this channel still used?
<steveb> selinuxium: hasnt really been used much for a while. apparently (according to topci) #ubuntu-server is the place to ask stuff
<selinuxium> steveb: Cheers, used to come in here a long time ago about ec2... Now I have a real project I could do with some guidance... Went to server and got no reply.. . :)
<steveb> i gave up on my own AMI's and now am trying engineyard for my things
<selinuxium> steveb: engineyard?  googling....
<steveb> selinuxium: rails ec2 hosting type thing
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-11-22
<PorterTech> Hey guys, wondering if anyone could help me out with expanding a ebs volume that uses xfs
<PorterTech> I cannot get it to grow, because it doesnt detect change in disk size
<PorterTech> anyone know how to detect the larger ebs volume?
<erichammond> PorterTech: xfs_growfs /mountedvolume
